# PANIC!! - schools, houses & jobs what order!!!



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi

Really need help with what order things come in! 

My husband has arrived in Dubai and really likes it! Original plan was for me and kids (6 & 11) to wait until May/ June to come over but with all good plans reality is a bit different, we are struggling to be apart as a family (Awwww).

I have contacted schools and they look positive with regards to places but I'm a bit worried about what order to do things.

We are thinking the greens community would be good for hubby's commute (Abu Dhabi), schools Winchester/ Regent/ Wellington?

Can anyone share there experience of how it works in pratice, from when you have decided to bring kids.

Have loads of new questions -

1. Hubby is just getting his residency visa sorted so can we come on visitors get the kids started in school and sort our visas out once we arrive???
2. What do you get first house or school - plan is to get something small for first year so we can get our bearings then move later once I start to work??
3. Will I be able to find work or am I disadvantaging myself by leaving the UK???

It would be great if some of you experienced expats with little ones can tell me how you went about this.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Susan


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Green community's lovely, a bit out in the sticks but really nice. Check the schools have a place for your kids, confirm the school places, get the flat (there's more chance of getting a place to live against getting a school place). There's agreat walk way down in Green Community (not to be confused with the greens) where there's licensed bar's and restaurants, the apartments have communal pools etc, you have a beer shop (MMI) and a supermarket there too.

I loikes it up there. It's quiet too.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is a school in Greens Community.
Taaleem Education - Taaleem

I would organize school places 1st- then housing.

There are apartments and villas in Greens Community.
Lovely area, with nice parks, pools, shops etc.
Not cheap ( nowhere is- but GC is expensive)
Ideal spot if traveling to AD each day, as it is the furthest housing area out on way to AD.

I believe kids can start ( if pass entrance exams, fees paid etc) while on visit visas, ( while waiting for residency to be sorted).

As to getting work for you, it would depend on what you do. Certain industries have slowed down due to a slow down in the economy.
I would worry about a job, after a few months after moving in- getting settled etc.This gives you a chance to get your bearings and search for something that pays OK, and will suit school pick up/DH work hours.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What's a "DH" sgilli3?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> What's a "DH" sgilli3?


Dear husband, 
Darling husband
Dropkick of a husband


Plenty more I could use..guess it would depend on what type of day you are having.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Dear husband,
> Darling husband


That would explain why I've never heard it then...


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Dear husband,
> Darling husband
> Dropkick of a husband
> 
> ...


Hi Sgilli3

Thanks for the advice its much appreciated. I checked out that school it follows an international curriculum. I was hoping to keep them in the British curriculum for reintegration if that day should ever come. Can you recommend any of those that are close?

Another area suggested was The Springs, is this close and again same question with the schools.

Thanks so much for your answers ....I'm an experience project manager but this personal project is driving me mad!!!


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Dubai Wanderer said:


> Hi Sgilli3
> 
> Thanks for the advice its much appreciated. I checked out that school it follows an international curriculum. I was hoping to keep them in the British curriculum for reintegration if that day should ever come. Can you recommend any of those that are close?
> 
> ...


Hi there

We are in a similar position to yourself and my hubby has been offered a job and he is coming in Jan with myself and 3 children (14,12,5) to follow in April time. We are looking at the Springs and have made enquires to Dubai British School, Jumeriah College and Primary School and also The English College. The British school appears (from google ) to be situated in the springs with the other 2 being about 14k away. Also looked at Dubai English Speaking School and College which are both further out but has transport.

One word of warning though I don't know what age your children are but we are having real problems with getting a place for our youngest - we thought it would be the older 2 that we would have probs with but it appears the older they are the more places are available. I presume this is the case as most people would probably move when children are younger!!!

Hope this at least helps with some of your questions


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

dallan said:


> Hi there
> 
> We are in a similar position to yourself and my hubby has been offered a job and he is coming in Jan with myself and 3 children (14,12,5) to follow in April time. We are looking at the Springs and have made enquires to Dubai British School, Jumeriah College and Primary School and also The English College. The British school appears (from google ) to be situated in the springs with the other 2 being about 14k away. Also looked at Dubai English Speaking School and College which are both further out but has transport.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Thanks for the response, sometimes its just good to know I'm not the only one going mad. I have a similar experience with schools they can take my 11 year old but the younger one will be difficult, some had suggested that once you accept a place for the older child the younger sibling will be given priority! 

How are the kids feeling about the move, mine a quite positive at the moment just missing thier dad as my hubby moved out a couple of weeks ago. I am popping over to Dubai weekend after next to check out some schools, houses etc.. will keep you posted with anything else I find out.

Susan


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Dubai Wanderer said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the response, sometimes its just good to know I'm not the only one going mad. I have a similar experience with schools they can take my 11 year old but the younger one will be difficult, some had suggested that once you accept a place for the older child the younger sibling will be given priority!
> 
> ...


HI Susan

Yeh Im dreading that bit about when "daddy" moves in Jan - mine are also looking forward to it but are going to miss so much here!! We are also heading out next weekend (Sat 29th till Wed 3rd) to look at schools and houses!!! Small world eh!! At least you have an advantage that hubby is already out and will maybe found his feet a bit!!

Can I ask how you are going about looking at houses? Are you using agents or are you looking at adds in Gulf News/Dubizzle?
We were hoping that one agent could of showed us several properties in different areas as we wont have a car and I understand taxis are not that relyable and also how can we tell them where to go when we don't know!!!!

Thanks Loads


----------



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, I know exactly what you mean. My hubby went out to Dubai almost a month ago and we are suffering as a family. We are going to join him on visitors visas as soon as possible. My children really miss their dad and are so moody because we are not together. It makes everything else I have to do much more difficult.
We already homeschool so don't have the school problem.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The last time we were separated as a family it was for 10 months.

It was far harder for hubby than us- we were kept busy with schooling, sports, parties, visiting friends etc- much harder for him, that had to come home to an empty place every day.


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

Dubai Wanderer said:


> Thanks so much for your answers ....I'm an experience project manager but this personal project is driving me mad!!!


There are loads of project management jobs advertised. The job market has slowed down a lot, but as long as you have at least 5 years experience in that position you shouldn't have a problem. There are apparently a lot of projects on hold till after xmas, so that could be perfect timing if you're not over here yet.

I wish I could be as positive about my situation. I've been here 2 months looking for a job.


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

dallan said:


> HI Susan
> 
> Yeh Im dreading that bit about when "daddy" moves in Jan - mine are also looking forward to it but are going to miss so much here!! We are also heading out next weekend (Sat 29th till Wed 3rd) to look at schools and houses!!! Small world eh!! At least you have an advantage that hubby is already out and will maybe found his feet a bit!!
> 
> ...


Hi

As far as houses go, I have left my hubby to arrange an agent - he's male so we'll just see how that goes. To be fair he has sourced some nice villas in the springs and also an apartment in Jumeriah lake towers to view so fingers crossed. 

I was quite reassured watching GMTV the other morning, they were live from Dubai and it looked really good and everyone I have spoken to has said that although expensive its a great place to bring up the kids.

Let me know how you get on during your visit and I'll do likewise.

Good luck

Susan


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

HelenG said:


> There are loads of project management jobs advertised. The job market has slowed down a lot, but as long as you have at least 5 years experience in that position you shouldn't have a problem. There are apparently a lot of projects on hold till after xmas, so that could be perfect timing if you're not over here yet.
> 
> I wish I could be as positive about my situation. I've been here 2 months looking for a job.


Hi Helen

Only wish I was 'that' type of project manager, unfortunatley i'm a business improvement/ IT delivery project manager (not construction) and it would seem those jobs are scarce! What have you arranged for childcare when you get a job, I'm really not sure what facilities there are?

Susan


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

Dubai Wanderer said:


> Hi Helen
> 
> Only wish I was 'that' type of project manager, unfortunatley i'm a business improvement/ IT delivery project manager (not construction) and it would seem those jobs are scarce! What have you arranged for childcare when you get a job, I'm really not sure what facilities there are?
> 
> Susan


I can only speak from my experience so far, but I'd advise you to find out which companies are operating over here and apply to them speculatively. The job agents I've been in touch with have been useless. I'm constantly being told that there just aren't the jobs for people with limited experience, but I was at a walk-in interview session on Friday for 4 hours, being passed to different departments because they all wanted to speak to me.

As for childcare, I can't help you with that one as I don't have any. Sorry. But I'm sure someone else will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------

